

I need help beating the trash at the top + great charity web-app - blanketman
http://realchange.qut.edu.au/u/thomas/i/supplying-free-lunches-to-schools-in-third-world-countries/

======
blanketman
hey guys, a lot of cool techniques to steal from the execution of this app and
like my ideas please ^^ I don't like the ones at the top.

Maybe HN should post some ideas, has to be better then what any self entitled
australian uni student can offer

